# Basketball anyone AH HA HA HA ha



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

I really hope this qualifies for a tutorial I had searched for Ideas and used many to suite MY needs .........
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/octart-albums-scarecrow.html 

More to come for night shots

For those who need to see..............
PVC PIPE ...FOAM NOODLES








WRAP WITH LANDSCAPE FBRIC ...HOT GLUE SLEEVES-BODY








ROOT HANDS








WRAP WITH LANDSCAPE FBRIC....SLEEVES AND BODY








THROW THE PUMPKIN ON THE HOOP








ATTACH TO THE POLE WITH ZAP STRAPS








ADD A LAMP OF YOUR CHOICE


















I got so wrapped up in it I didn't take any more pic's


----------



## Die N Rott (Jan 3, 2010)

Great use of the basketball stand. I never would have thought of that. I love creative uses for things.


----------



## !!UR-dedd (Oct 6, 2009)

nicely done.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

WHOA! That's intimidating and super scary. Excellent idea.


----------

